# Carbon Blocks



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Have any of you ppl tried these? And are they worth a penny?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4610&N=2004+113779


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never used them personally but I hear they are not very cost effective but they work nicely.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

i was hoping u would reply fast, i can get the unit free, but I would have to buy the block
I know u belong to a bunch of aquatic sites, if u could keep your eyes/ears open for a complete pres. co2 for me I would greatly appreciate it. I upgraded my 90g to 3.2 wpg. CO2 time


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Go for it!. At worst you paid for one block and can discontinue use afterwards.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> Go for it!. At worst you paid for one block and can discontinue use afterwards.


I hear ya. I just wasnt sure if they worked for a larger tank. Also while I have your attention, what is the beter of the CO2 test kits? I want to keep it stable between 20-30ppm and not bottom out my PH.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The only reliable CO2 kits cost way too much for home use. The rest just arent accurate.

Just use a ph/kh chart to give you accurate results.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I use his dosing calculator too!  great site.


----------

